# Hey guys!



## MimiPa (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I've had Depersonalization and Derealization symptoms for three years now after a bad case of mono and current chronic fatigue. Ive tried different supplements and cbt techniques to at least calm the anxiety and I'm definitely better at managing it now but have moments of relapse especially when under stress.

Being an animation student, i am making a short informative animation that dives into the feelings and physical symptoms of derealization and depersonalization. One of the main reasons i want to make this movie is because of the fact that not enough people are aware of it, not only in the average community that knows for example what it is to have anxiety (because its so often talked about) but also alot of healthcare proffessionals aren't educated enough on the matter and dont understand it's complex. And if i can make something that sheds a light onto that issue, i honestly think more people will benefit from it. Because it's such a unique thing that everybody goes through, i think that adding just my point of view and experience wouldnt be remotely enough to encompass what the state of derealization really is. I'm here to ask, in case you are comfortable to contribute, with sharing your truth about how you feel in moments of dissociating from your body in a more symbolic/graphic way. In turn i can tell you more about how i'm managing my symptoms, even though i might be repeating information that already exists here.

Thank you


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Joe Perkins, who also have the youtube channel "DPD Diaries" have made this small video about how depersonalization feels. He is also related to the first depersonalization charity based in the UK called "Unreal". They might be interested in such information material about the disorder in their work.

https://www.unrealuk.org


----------

